# Removing Arbor From Atlas Milling Machine



## VSAncona (Oct 28, 2015)

There was a thread awhile back from someone who was trying to remove a heavily rusted milling arbor from the spindle of an Atlas milling machine. I've searched and I can't seem to find it now. Does anyone remember what the title of that thread was?


----------



## middle.road (Oct 28, 2015)

Was this it? -=- LINK -=-

Dealing with rust, I'm finding Kroil out performing the others more and more... (FWIW)


----------



## VSAncona (Oct 28, 2015)

Nope, I saw that one and it wasn't the one. The one I'm looking for was a thread from someone who had just purchased a mill and couldn't get the arbor out because it was rusted in place. I can't remember how he finally removed it.

I've tried PB blaster, heat gun, pounding on the end with the draw bar and then with a brass rod, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## VSAncona (Oct 28, 2015)

I found it.


----------



## A618fan2 (Oct 28, 2015)

It took me several days of heat, liquid wrench (old can), and finally a 3 pound copper hammer, but it finally came out.  Be patient and careful and it will eventually give.


----------



## VSAncona (Oct 28, 2015)

What kind of heat? Torch? or is a heat gun enough?

I tried pressing it out this evening but didn't have any luck. It's really stuck in there good.


----------



## barnett (Oct 28, 2015)

+1 on the Kroil, I use it for everything !!


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 30, 2015)

If possible, tilt the machine forward and flood the back end of the arbor with Kroil, too.  And unless you remove the spindle from the headstock, you can't effectively use heat to help.


----------



## VSAncona (Nov 3, 2015)

Still no luck on getting it unstuck. I've soaked it with penetrant for several days, tried hammering and pressing -- it doesn't budge. The rust doesn't look that bad on the outside, so I'm not sure why it's so stuck.


----------



## A618fan2 (Nov 4, 2015)

VSAncona said:


> What kind of heat? Torch? or is a heat gun enough?
> 
> I tried pressing it out this evening but didn't have any luck. It's really stuck in there good.



I used a propane torch - moderate heat.  I'd heat the threads (spinning the spindle by hand) until it was just to the point of too hot to touch.  Give the arbor a sharp whack with a 2-3 pound hard faced hammer then let it cool with another shot of PB Blaster.  It finally gave it up after about two-three days of that.  I've never tried Kroil.  If it's available it's worth a shot.  You could also try 50/50 acetone and transmission fluid mix.  I hear on other sites that it's very effective (and easy to find).


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 9, 2015)

Times 2 on the auto trans/acetone 50/50 mix.  I've been using it for a few years now and have always found it to work.

What are you using for a press?

And which thread was the one you needed?  I think I know the one but am curious if I was right.


----------

